# Refueling us navy destroyers



## dkumpunen (Aug 11, 2020)

How often do DDG 51 class destroyers have to be refueled at sea ?


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

It all depends on speed of course. The fuel consumption goes up considerably when you crank up the speed.
The Arleigh Burke class destroyers consume 24 barrels / hour ( 1000 gallons ) at 20 knots giving a range of 5334 kilometres. At half that speed you would nearly double the range.
I was on Charles F adams class destroyers. From memory we carried approx. 800/900 tons (US) of furnace fuel oil, FFO.
Our range was 11,000km @ 15 kn and 3700km @ 30 kn.
And, when zipping along at full speed 35kn our fuel pumps could hardly keep up with the demand from the 4 boilers.

During the Vietnam War years we used to refuel at sea from US navy tankers about every 3 to 7 days. Not so much because we needed it but mainly to keep us topped up for emergency high speed running.

There is another factor involved. We were never to let the fuel consumption go below 30%. This was an emergency reserve in the event that you got hit with a typhoon, or similar, just prior to fueling and this prevented you hooking up with the tanker for a day or so.


----------

